
A Data-Driven Approach to Uncover the Secrets of Billion Dollar Startups - elsewhen
https://medium.com/@alitamaseb/land-of-the-super-founders-a-data-driven-approach-to-uncover-the-secrets-of-billion-dollar-a69ebe3f0f45
======
hbcondo714
Wow, I can see why the author spent 300 hours on this. All 50 points have nice
graphs to support the claims and is summarized with 5 points at the end of the
article. Good read in my opinion.

